# Help Abigail (Doberman)



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Sowilu (Feb 14, 2008)

Bump for Abby


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Poor Abby! She is so lucky you agreed to take her in as a foster. Can you put together a yardsale to raise some funds? Or a car wash?


----------



## Sowilu (Feb 14, 2008)

fostermom said:


> Poor Abby! She is so lucky you agreed to take her in as a foster. Can you put together a yardsale to raise some funds? Or a car wash?


She is schedule to go next week to the vet to get evaluated for the treatment. Depending on what he says I don't know if we will be able to do a yardsale.


----------



## Sowilu (Feb 14, 2008)

Bump for Abigail


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I always find it amazing that the HW treatment that GB had in Louisiana was only 175.00. That was 2 or 3 years ago, but everyone else was charging 500.00 to 600.00. GB is now named Whiskey and is HW free and living with a new family. Why does HW treatment have to cost so darn much? I think I still have the name of the Vet that did the treatment for the 175.00.


----------



## Sowilu (Feb 14, 2008)

Kimm said:


> I always find it amazing that the HW treatment that GB had in Louisiana was only 175.00. That was 2 or 3 years ago, but everyone else was charging 500.00 to 600.00. GB is now named Whiskey and is HW free and living with a new family. Why does HW treatment have to cost so darn much? I think I still have the name of the Vet that did the treatment for the 175.00.


That is my question too! Why so much?! We are looking into getting help from another vet from our area that might be able to lower the price. Hopefully he will be able to see her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Raquel*

Raquel


You are an amazing person. Yes, contact the vet and see if they will do for less. I paid for a dog to have HW treatment in OHIO a year or two ago and i believe it was about $350.

I am pretty sure you and your family are not in any shape to do this, but I thought I would mention this, in case others can.
When my Smooch had her $3600 I had to finance it and the vet had a credit card with no interest for at least a year they also had a plan for a year and a half, called Wells Fargo, which is what I got. This way I pay every month and in a year the payments will be done. TShere is also one called Care Credit.

Is the woman adopting her able to contribute?


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I have nothing to spare, but just made a small donation to Abigail anyway. Hope it helps.


----------



## Sowilu (Feb 14, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> Raquel
> Is the woman adopting her able to contribute?


 
Yes, she already contributed to her being seen by a vet and it was not cheap. 

Great news though we achieved our goal, we recieved personal donations so she will be going to the vet next week!!

THANK YOU ALL!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Abigail*

BUMPING for Abigail!!

Raquel: Answered your PM.


----------

